# Cheerleaders



## Dudley Do-Wrong

I thought I was the only one that noticed this but many people have commented to be that Oregon's cheerleaders were 10 times better than Auburn's.  Was it my imagination along with a bunch of other folks?


----------



## Hut2

The camera guys didn't show them near enuff! 
I told my wife a couple times ,"Look at those ducks "
She told me if I said it again ,I'd be watching it by myself!


----------



## LanierSpots

They were smoking hot.    No doubt about it.  It is being talked about it on every site..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

David Mills said:


> I thought I was the only one that noticed this but many people have commented to be that Oregon's cheerleaders were 10 times better than Auburn's.  Was it my imagination along with a bunch of other folks?



Oregon's cheerleaders are 10 times better than everyone's.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

I think them girls were recruited.

See JJ, I can compliment the pac-10 (definately not pathetic)


----------



## Unicoidawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Oregon's cheerleaders are 10 times better than everyone's.



Amen to that........


----------



## maker4life




----------



## LanierSpots

I said it on another site.  I am a old man but that girl in the third picture could make me broke. $$$$$    

LOL


----------



## mwnorthga

like a buddy once told me   empty your wallet and start writing bad checks


----------



## fairhopebama

I noticed it while watching the game. It appeared that they all had nice tans for this time of the year. If they are recruited they certainly have the #1 class.


----------



## Muddyfoots

fairhope said:


> I noticed it while watching the game. It appeared that they all had nice tans for this time of the year. If they are recruited they certainly have the #1 class.



No doubt!

They won the battle of the sidelines.


----------



## LanierSpots

They probably spent more than 180,000 on them...


----------



## BBQBOSS

yeppppp... thays hawt fo sho!


----------



## Sterlo58

Yep.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

i am a fan of the dallas cowboys myself


----------



## AbbaDab

"O" My









/QUOTE]


----------



## sandhillmike

Quack Quack Quack


----------



## MCBUCK

Just like anything else...cyclic.  Good years and bad years for everyone.  I just think Auburn must have really had a bad year.


----------



## riprap

That Pac -10 has got it going on. They have girls in sweaters looking better than most in the SEC.


----------



## LanierSpots

I will also give some mad props to the USCw girls.  They may be the only cheerleaders that dont look like girls.   

They are some full blown women...


----------



## Crooked Stick

*to all of you.........*

 you should be ashamed


----------



## RipperIII

AbbaDab said:


> "O" My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]




Women love the big "O"....

I lived in Portland for a while,...and I can assure you these girls were imported


----------



## Resica

David Mills said:


> I think them girls were recruited.
> 
> See JJ, I can compliment the pac-10 (definately not pathetic)



Much kinder and gentler!


----------



## bowtechrulez

"the big "O" bang"


----------



## 308-MIKE

my vote is for pic # 5.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

keepers, all of them are keepers


----------



## kingdawg

Yeah these are some babes, musta came down here and got em some ga peaches, I've never been to oregon but have been to washington state several times and didn't see anything even close to these babes...


----------



## BBQBOSS

308-MIKE said:


> my vote is for pic # 5.



The blonde that is holding up the brunette is a force to be reckoned with.  she got it going on something fierce... Lord, please forgive me.


----------



## MudDucker

Makes me proud to be a Duck Hunter.  '-)


----------



## LanierSpots

Finally.  Something we can all agree on.


----------



## Sterlo58

The guy in pic #3 looks like he is thinkin...I LOVE MY JOB.


----------



## tjl1388

I don't think any of you will be surprised that cheerleaders are recruited the same as football players.  Obviously not to the extent of the football guys but it is very cut throat. That being said, some schools are all about the look and some are genuine competitive cheer squads.   F$u for example has the girls go through a basic stunting test and then line up with a specific hair cut, shorts and a training bra while a member of the public relations staff comes down the line and picks the proper ratio of girls, redhead, brunette, ethnicity, ect based on look.  When picked they sign a contract stating that they cannot cut there hair and cannot be seen in public without makeup. It is nuts. 

uCF on the other hand is an insanely competitive team with an intense tryout and due to stunting purposes if your over 5'2-5'3 you can't even try out.  Little known fact...uCF's only National Championship is in Cheerleading.

My daughter is a competive cheerleader and as a 5'4 11yr old knows that she won't be able to go to uCF.


----------



## tjl1388

Sterlo58 said:


> The guy in pic #3 looks like he is thinkin...I LOVE MY JOB.




Unfortunely he and 95% of male cheerleaders would probably rather be hanging out with the football team if you know what I mean.....


----------



## boneboy96

Sterlo58 said:


> The guy in pic #3 looks like he is thinkin...I LOVE MY JOB.



Dang Neil...I doubt anyone even noticed that there was a guy in these pics...but you sir...


----------



## FX Jenkins

Holy Cow!!!  Ya'll should be sharing this over round the campfire...give some hope to us that got all depressed as a result of the Women and Avatars thread!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

they were cute, but the USC cheerleaders still have them all beat, hands down.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

LanierSpots said:


> I will also give some mad props to the USCw girls.  They may be the only cheerleaders that dont look like girls.
> 
> They are some full blown women...




I'm a sucker for the Song Girls' sweater.


----------



## LanierSpots

yes Doc. Not many little girls in there


----------



## chadair

Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

chadair said:


> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??



wow


----------



## rex upshaw

LanierSpots said:


> I said it on another site.  I am a old man but that girl in the third picture could make me broke. $$$$$    LOL



really?  looks like a butter face to me.


----------



## hoppie

chadair said:


> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??



And now it all makes since. WOW

Oregon's nike uni's weren't as modest as Auburns either.


----------



## rex upshaw

chadair said:


> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??



aftermarket for sure.  and quite lovely.


----------



## deerehauler

I never am in this section but pictures like this make me wanna join in!


----------



## LanierSpots

rex upshaw said:


> really?  looks like a butter face to me.



Ok.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

Go ducks..............


----------



## Grand Slam

Coach takes the cake.


----------



## Sterlo58

boneboy96 said:


> Dang Neil...I doubt anyone even noticed that there was a guy in these pics...but you sir...



    

My wife pointed it out.


----------



## BBQBOSS

chadair said:


> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??



 

The Lord is my shepherd and he know what i want.


----------



## rex upshaw

Grand Slam said:


> Coach takes the cake.



as gordie lachance would say, "i've been noticing lately that the "C" and the "R" are starting to bend around the sides".


----------



## Sterlo58

BBQBOSS said:


> The Lord is my shepherd and he know what i want.



The coach is definitely "blessed".


----------



## BSFR98

It's time to go back in get my masters degree.........at Oregon.


----------



## grassman

blessed with a good surgeon


----------



## Grand Slam

rex upshaw said:


> aftermarket for sure.  and quite lovely.



Couldn't agree more. Only way to go.


----------



## jigman

chadair said:


> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??



I am a old man too and there coach could make me broke. $$$$$


----------



## LanierSpots

This post got more responses in a short time than Cam Newton.

We should talk cheerleaders more often.


----------



## Nitram4891

LanierSpots said:


> This post got more responses in a short time than Cam Newton.
> 
> We should talk cheerleaders more often.


----------



## Pittard

I noticed how tan they were immediately.  For some northwestern women they sure were tan for this time of year.

I don't think I'd be able to watch any of the game if that coach was walking around on the sidelines...man "O" man


----------



## horse2292

chadair said:


> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??



I bet she would make you do it over and over till its right!


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

lets keep the thread alive


----------



## Hooked On Quack

sandhillmike said:


> Quack Quack Quack




You called ???





BBQBOSS said:


> The Lord is my shepherd and he know what i want.


----------



## chadair

heres SI's take on it!! 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mu...-bcs-championship-cheerleaders/content.1.html


----------



## rex upshaw

LanierSpots said:


> This post got more responses in a short time than Cam Newton.
> 
> We should post pictures of cheerleaders more often.



fixed it.


----------



## fairhopebama

chadair said:


> heres SI's take on it!!
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mu...-bcs-championship-cheerleaders/content.1.html



This is hilarious and I am not trying to flame anyone here but the pictures from SI are funny. They go back and forth between Oregon and Auburn and it is like night and day. I am sure that it would be the same for the Bama cheerleaders being side by side with that kind of talent.


----------



## MCBUCK

rex upshaw said:


> as gordie lachance would say, "i've been noticing lately that the "C" and the "R" are starting to bend around the sides".



Yea...I went back and looked.  I didn't even notice there were any letters at all till you said that.


----------



## chadair

rex upshaw said:


> fixed it.


----------



## LanierSpots

fairhope said:


> This is hilarious and I am not trying to flame anyone here but the pictures from SI are funny. They go back and forth between Oregon and Auburn and it is like night and day. I am sure that it would be the same for the Bama cheerleaders being side by side with that kind of talent.



Unfortunatley, most of the "Cheerleaders" on the SEC teams look like middle school girls.   

It is a fact.


----------



## LanierSpots

Why does the movie, "The Replacements" Keep ringing in my head.   LOL


----------



## maker4life

fairhope said:


> This is hilarious and I am not trying to flame anyone here but the pictures from SI are funny. They go back and forth between Oregon and Auburn and it is like night and day. I am sure that it would be the same for the Bama cheerleaders being side by side with that kind of talent.



One group you'd be proud to take home to momma . The other you just want to take home !


----------



## specialk

if this thread keeps going it will wind up being a ''sticky'' i believe...........


----------



## shea900

LanierSpots said:


> Why does the movie, "The Replacements" Keep ringing in my head.   LOL



Spot on LanierSpots!


----------



## rabbid-559

SON!!!!!!!!! Wish I were a recruit I know where I would be headed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots

I just feel a little creepy talking about them.  LOL

It sux to get old


----------



## bkl021475

chadair said:


> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??



Simply WOW!


----------



## GaTigerFan

LanierSpots said:


> I said it on another site.  I am a old man but that girl in the third picture could make me broke. $$$$$
> 
> LOL



That guy has a pretty good view don't he...


----------



## Muddyfoots

Alright. Y'all stay in check. Keep it clean.


----------



## Hankus

I finally get here and muddy sends out a warnin shot


----------



## Crubear

Well, there you go. Oregon brought Cheerleaders and Auburn brought a football team. Good trade


----------



## Seth carter

I know were im going to college


----------



## Hankus

Seth carter said:


> I know were im going to college



asomein u git inn


----------



## LanierSpots

Hankus said:


> asomein u git inn





Post more


----------



## bowtechrulez

can we make this thread a sticky!


----------



## Pittard

bowtechrulez said:


> can we make this thread a sticky!



You don't need it to be a sticky.  Just make the picture of the coach your avatar


----------



## nickel back

best thread in years........


----------



## BSFR98

Here you go guys!

http://cheer.uoregon.edu/multimedia/index.html


----------



## Da Possum

Holy mother of god; this is the greatest thread ever


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Muddyfoots said:


> Alright. Y'all stay in check. Keep it clean.





I tried to tell 'em . . .


----------



## rex upshaw

Ruger#3 said:


> Come on guys the view at home wasn't all bad this year.



that's just silly.


----------



## Sterlo58

Hooked On Quack said:


> I tried to tell 'em . . .



Already kissin up to the new admin...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sterlo58 said:


> Already kissin up to the new admin...










My momma didn't raise no fool . . . well not a complete one.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Hooked On Quack said:


> My momma didn't raise no fool . . . well not a complete one.



I forgot you had a brother...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Muddyfoots said:


> I forgot you had a brother...





and a sista !!


----------



## Pittard

Just thought y'all might need an excuse to look at this again


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Well it seems the current O cheerleaders are not a one year wonder.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Ruger#3 said:


> Come on guys the view at home wasn't all bad this year.


 Sorry, they just ain't quite on the same level.  They are cute, but they ain't smokin.


----------



## 308-MIKE

chadair said:


> heres SI's take on it!!
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mu...-bcs-championship-cheerleaders/content.1.html



after doing a thorough examination of said si pics, i've come to a conclusion. even if you switched uniforms (oregon wearing auburns and vice versa), the oregon girls are just plain hotter. the uni's ( or lack of) make a difference, but the girls from the northwest have much better looks.


----------



## fairhopebama

I wonder if the Oregon cheerleader coach oversigns cheerleader recruits and then dumps the ones that gain a pound or two. If so, the NCAA needs to look into this...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

fairhope said:


> I wonder if the Oregon cheerleader coach oversigns cheerleader recruits and then dumps the ones that gain a pound or two. If so, the NCAA needs to look into this...



I agree


----------



## Palmetto

Thank you gentlemen, this has brightened my saturday!


----------



## Matthew6

Honestly, how could someone read another stupid thread about nick saban when WE CAN LOOK AT AND TALK ABOUT THESE HOT OREGON cheerleaders.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

love the avatars  oregon fans!


----------



## Six million dollar ham

Oregon, USC, and the PAC-10 trifecta is complete with Arizona State.


----------



## bowtechrulez

i have a feeling this thread gunna stay in top of all other threads till we kick off 11-12 season! 

i predict 11 pages by end of feb!


----------



## rex upshaw

I believe one of the ASU cheerleaders, from a few years ago, made a "film".


----------



## bowtechrulez

rex upshaw said:


> I believe one of the ASU cheerleaders, from a few years ago, made a "film".



that can be another thread but then again it might be frowned apon on this site 

oh and her name is courtney cox aka courtney simpson in the "professional world"


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

Six million dollar ham said:


> Oregon, USC, and the PAC-10 trifecta is complete with Arizona State.



sure is hot out in arizona


----------



## Pittard

If one were to google Arizona State Cheerleader and peruse the images tab it would make this thread seem like child's play...just sayin


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Ain't nuttin wrong with this gal either !!!  GO TECH!!


----------



## mattech

rex upshaw said:


> I believe one of the ASU cheerleaders, from a few years ago, made a "film".



link ?


----------



## Jetjockey

Ok... Since im the biggest Pac 10 homer on the site, I have to admit... Yes, the UO cheerleaders are hot.  BUT, overall, the girls from the South hang with the west coast girls all day long...........  

OK, I have to say that, because I married a Southern Girl.....  But, its hard to beat the Pac 10 cheerleaders.  OU, USC, UCLA, ASU, Ariz, and even the horrible WSU, all have great looking cheerleaders...   When I was in college, we used to party at WSU.  WSU is in the middle of nowwhere WA state.  However, girls in Pulman just seemed hotter then anywhere else (could have been the massive amounts of Rum)..    UO has prides themselves on HOT cheerleaders however.  And that is exactly what they have.


----------



## rex upshaw

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong with this gal either !!!  GO TECH!!



ain't nuttin right about her either.


----------



## Unicoidawg

rex upshaw said:


> I believe one of the ASU cheerleaders, from a few years ago, made a "film".





mattech said:


> link ?



Oh no......... leave the links out of it. Google it. I enjoy this thread just as you boys do, but let's keep this one clean or it goes bye bye...


----------



## Les Miles

These LSU's girls aren't that bad either.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Jetjockey said:


> (could have been the massive amounts of Rum)..



Massive amounts of rum can make a donkey look good


----------



## Jetjockey

David Mills said:


> Massive amounts of rum can make a donkey look good



Only in the South...  And Montana!


----------



## Pittard

Guess I stawkin the Ducks

Somebody needs to make this one their avatar


----------



## blood on the ground

holy.....


----------



## tato creek shoalie

Pittard said:


> Guess I stawkin the Ducks
> 
> Somebody needs to make this one their avatar



shes so pretty........


----------



## rex upshaw

tato creek shoalie said:


> shes so pretty........



how the guy who's holding her is looking straight ahead, i'll never know.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

Anybody else like me? Every time I get on this site I end up looking at this thread!! (If you say you don't you are strong willed or lying)


----------



## FX Jenkins

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> Anybody else like me? Every time I get on this site I end up looking at this thread!! (If you say you don't you are strong willed or lying)



I ain't looking at it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> Anybody else like me? Every time I get on this site I end up looking at this thread!! (If you say you don't you are strong willed or lying)






or gay . . .


----------



## FX Jenkins

Hooked On Quack said:


> or gay . . .



I think some of the WOW's are looking at it too...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

FX Jenkins said:


> I think some of the WOW's are looking at it too...





That's okay, I'm a lesbian too . . .


----------



## rex upshaw

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> Anybody else like me? Every time I get on this site I end up looking at this thread!!



i'm guilty.


----------



## LittleHolder

I have been looking at all these recruits all day!  These pics sure look a WHOLE LOT better than all of UGA, Bama, Auburn, heck all of the ones that signed today.  WOW!  When is national cheerleading signing day???!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Its all about the O!


----------



## RipperIII

Les Miles said:


> These LSU's girls aren't that bad either.



Golden girls get my vote,...back when I was in school me and a couple buddies hooked up with some of these Bayou beauties down in Ft. Walton.
I unknowingly carried 3 pair of "candies" in the trunk of my car for about a week...until my Bama girlfriend found them
Oh, College life


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

RipperIII said:


> Golden girls get my vote,...back when I was in school me and a couple buddies hooked up with some of these Bayou beauties down in Ft. Walton.
> I unknowingly carried 3 pair of "candies" in the trunk of my car for about a week...until my Bama girlfriend found them
> Oh, College life


----------



## Les Miles

Dang... people getting banded on National Signing Day 


But yeah... those girls are hawt! The blonde second from right is from Marietta, GA


----------



## fairplayboy

My wife said the Duck cleerleaders looked like a bunch of hoes but then she's a Auburn fan. I nodded my head in agreement while I observed.....and made my own decision.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

This is the best thread I have ever started


----------



## LittleHolder

chadair said:


> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??



When he gets older, how do I explain this to my 3 year old son?............Cause I am speechless!


----------



## LittleHolder

LittleHolder said:


> When he gets older, how do I explain this to my 3 year old son?............Cause I am speechless!



I was talking about the photo of the Oregon cheerleading coach.


----------



## chadair

LittleHolder said:


> When he gets older, how do I explain this to my 3 year old son?............Cause I am speechless!





LittleHolder said:


> I was talking about the photo of the Oregon cheerleading coach.



when he gets older, u wont have to explain


----------



## Les Miles

LanierSpots said:


> They were smoking hot.    No doubt about it.  It is being talked about it on every site..



I just felt like quoting this particular post 

Your welcome....


----------



## Resica

chadair said:


> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??


With an Auburn top.


----------



## Les Miles

Kelsi is related to a friend of mine from back home. Got to love those Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders...


----------



## Nitram4891

UCLA ain't bad...


----------



## Dub

Simply awesome thread.


----------



## Les Miles

*UCLA Cheerleaders*

Southern boys love those California girls too!


----------



## Fanfare

chadair said:


> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??



Holy smoly....the coach is rockin hot.....


----------



## Fanfare

RipperIII said:


> Golden girls get my vote,...back when I was in school me and a couple buddies hooked up with some of these Bayou beauties down in Ft. Walton.
> I unknowingly carried 3 pair of "candies" in the trunk of my car for about a week...until my Bama girlfriend found them
> Oh, College life



Geez yall are killin me.....that second one from the left looks like she a little "mature" for college....but she is the complete package.....


----------



## fireretriever

Got to add my WOW!!!! on here. I'm a WAR EAGLE but!!!!!!! that is all I have to say bout that.


----------



## Silver Britches

I brought this up on the laptop and showed this thread to my cat and this is what my little buddy thought about this thread. He is just your average/typical guy!

<object width="640" height="510"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/C_S5cXbXe-4?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/C_S5cXbXe-4?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="510"></embed></object>

By the way, even though these girls below aren't cheerleaders, I'd crawl 20 miles across a desert, in 120-degree heat, just to hear one of them poot over a walkie-talkie!


----------



## Bhrama

Come on now  don't leave out the UGA's girls.

We've had some babydolls too.


And our girls love UGA so that makes them better


----------



## slightly grayling

Wow, this thread has got legs....aheim.....


----------



## Les Miles

The only thing I like about Oregon is their cheerleaders...


----------



## AbbaDab

Les Miles said:


> The only thing I like about Oregon is their cheerleaders...



If they don't make you quack, something is wrong.


----------



## westcobbdog

david mills said:


> this is the best thread i have ever started




x10!


----------



## shea900

Just looked at this entire thread again. I am amazed at how much was added after my initial post . Glad I checked it out.


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## Les Miles

TCU - Christians from Texas are hawt!


----------



## AbbaDab

Les Miles said:


> TCU - Christians from Texas are hawt!



Nice find. Thats like finding the golden egg right there.


----------



## Designasaurus

Pretty funny video investigation of the Oregon Cheerleaders:


----------



## chadair

Designasaurus said:


> Pretty funny video investigation of the Oregon Cheerleaders:


----------



## RipperIII

good stuff!


----------



## LanierSpots

Certainly give some props to this UGA girl...


----------



## Unicoidawg

All right guys........ first off ya'll make sure any videos you post here are embedded as required by the rules and second make sure the language is safe for a "G" rated site. This one even though it was funny, it was not accepable within the rules here at Woody's, therefore it has been deleted.


----------



## Unicoidawg

LanierSpots said:


> Certainly give some props to this UGA girl...



Wow....... she drank all her milk coming up huh?


----------



## Les Miles

I like blue jeans


----------



## chadair

Unicoidawg said:


> All right guys........ first off ya'll make sure any videos you post here are embedded as required by the rules and second make sure the language is safe for a "G" rated site. This one even though it was funny, it was not accepable within the rules here at Woody's, therefore it has been deleted.



killjoy!! 

btw, can anyone tell me what rated G movie i can go see that has these cheeleaders in it?


----------



## Unicoidawg

chadair said:


> killjoy!!
> 
> btw, can anyone tell me what rated G movie i can go see that has these cheeleaders in it?



It is what it is....... folks should know the rules by now. Killjoy would be if'n we deleted this thread, but we haven't , so hush and enjoy the pics........


----------



## Les Miles

Yeah Stacy... you better hush! Don't go getting our cheerleader thread deleted ya idjit!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

Les Miles said:


> Yeah Stacy... you better hush! Don't go getting our cheerleader thread deleted ya idjit!


Please don't get it deleted! I just HAD to look at it again!


----------



## Turkey Trax

fairhope said:


> This is hilarious and I am not trying to flame anyone here but the pictures from SI are funny. They go back and forth between Oregon and Auburn and it is like night and day. I am sure that it would be the same for the Bama cheerleaders being side by side with that kind of talent.



auburn obviously spent all its money on Cam and had to take the walk ons for cheer leaders.


----------



## Les Miles

So which one do you guys like better Auburn or Oregon???


----------



## lab

Les Miles said:


> So which one do you guys like better Auburn or Oregon???




I'll take BOTH


----------



## Les Miles

lab said:


> I'll take BOTH



DNR says the daily limit is one. Unless you're Stephen Garcia and at a bowl game.


----------



## Silver Britches

Give me a D

Give me an O

Give me a U

Give me a G

Give me an H

Give me an N

Give me a U

Give me a T

Give me an S

Now what do we have? DOUGHNUTS! 

YAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Unicoidawg

lab said:


> I'll take BOTH



Yes sir.....


----------



## Sweetwater

lab said:


> I'll take BOTH



Now that's a decision I can get behind...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Les Miles said:


> Yeah Stacy... you better hush! Don't go getting our cheerleader thread deleted ya idjit!



and then silver britches wanted me to gouge my eyes out but the Nebraska cheerleaders changed my mind.


----------



## AbbaDab

Bama and Barner cheerleaders


----------



## Les Miles

Best thread ever


----------



## Crooked Stick

Had to bump


----------



## Les Miles

Congratulations to the Mavs for winning it all.


----------



## toyota4x4h

HAHA That UGA Cheerleader posted a few post back went to my high school a few years behind me. Her mom was my gym teacher lol. She is a looker FOR SURE. I think ill take the oregon girls so far from what ive seen!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

*Alot to look at without a doubt*

Looking at all this especially them Bayou Bengal women reminded me of what this ol pastor said.When you see a bird fly by you gonna see it.Just don't build a nest......


----------



## Les Miles

Thought I might revive the cheerleader thread since the season is almost upon us.

That being said, I'm not really a Houston Texans fan... but I'm sure she could convince me to at least watch.


----------



## grunt0331

When is everyone going to start reviewing their cheer squads this year?


----------



## Matthew6

X 11


----------



## 73JER

Oregon Cheer Coach

http://www.corinelewis.com/#/bio/4550708476


----------



## doenightmare

The OU girls remind me of the day shift at the Cheetah - or so I heard.


----------



## MCBUCK

LanierSpots said:


> Certainly give some props to this UGA girl...



I know this girl personally.  I watched her grow up, and you won't find a better character girl to come out of UGA. She just married a young man shortly after graduation, and I believe he is going into the ministry or mission field.  I go to church with her mother, who she looks just like....yes...she is absolutely gorgeousas well, and she too is as fine a person you would ever want to meet.
SI did a pictorial on here during her SR. year at UGA. Just a great kid.


----------



## Corey

*O * great quacks there.


----------



## Les Miles

It's LSU vs. Oregon gameweek and naturally someone created a cheerleader poll.  It's probably the only time I wouldn't mind losing to Oregon. 

So who has the hotter cheerleaders??? 

Vote here: Which cheerleading squad do you like better?


----------



## chadair

Oregon gets my vote just for the coach alone 


now quit postin useless stuff Les while the Tech and dog fans r arguin on every thread!!!!


----------



## Les Miles

chadair said:


> Oregon gets my vote just for the coach alone
> 
> 
> now quit postin useless stuff Les while the Tech and dog fans r arguin on every thread!!!!



That coach is no longer there. She's been gone for a year or two. Get your facts straight gator boy!


----------



## Buck

Les Miles said:


> That coach is no longer there. She's been gone for a year or two. Get your facts straight gator boy!



Stalker!!!


----------



## chadair

Les Miles said:


> That coach is no longer there. She's been gone for a year or two. Get your facts straight gator boy!



where she gone??


----------



## Les Miles

Buck said:


> Stalker!!!



Not me.... never...


----------



## westcobbdog

Les Miles said:


> It's LSU vs. Oregon gameweek and naturally someone created a cheerleader poll.  It's probably the only time I wouldn't mind losing to Oregon.
> 
> So who has the hotter cheerleaders???
> 
> Vote here: Which cheerleading squad do you like better?



LSU gets my vote, even with a fuzzy pic the talent level and numbers overpower the O.


----------



## RipperIII

LSU,...much more diversity


----------



## Les Miles

*2011-2012 LSU Golden Girls*

Here's the 2011-2012 LSU Golden Girls


----------



## Kendallbearden

I spend all my time on the campfire forum. I'm just now reading this thread. After reading it, i have decided that i shall now spend most of my time on the sports forum


----------



## Hooked On Quack

LanierSpots said:


> Certainly give some props to this UGA girl...






You are kidding right ???  That gal is not only flat chested, but looks like she could eat corn on da cob thru a chain link fence . . .


----------



## Les Miles

Kendallbearden said:


> I spend all my time on the campfire forum. I'm just now reading this thread. After reading it, i have decided that i shall now spend most of my time on the sports forum



Welcome to the partay!!!


----------



## GAranger1403

Just checked this thread out for the first time. To quote a great wise man " I have seen the other side of the mountain Beavis, and it is good"!


----------



## chadair

Hooked On Quack said:


> You are kidding right ???  That gal is not only flat chested, but looks like she could eat corn on da cob thru a chain link fence . . .



  and I totally agree!!


----------



## mudracing101

scoot over boys


----------



## RipperIII

Les Miles said:


> Here's the 2011-2012 LSU Golden Girls



God bless you Les!


----------



## Hornet22

RipperIII said:


> God bless you Les!



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles

mudracing101 said:


> scoot over boys



Fancy seeing you over here. 



RipperIII said:


> God bless you Les!





Hornet22 said:


> AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I love football season!


----------



## Les Miles

I know Kelsi's family and they have asked if we can vote for her in this little poll since this is her last year.

Her name is 5th from bottom on the poll and she is in pic #60

Thanks! 



> Vote for Kelsi if you get a chance....thanks so much!! We would love to see her win, last year on the squad being a 4th year veteran,,= )



Vote here: http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/da...oy-cheerleader.ece?ssimg=249006#ssStory250756


----------



## Les Miles

2 days till Duck Season!!!


----------



## RipperIII

Les Miles said:


> 2 days till Duck Season!!!



This is what the duck DB's are gonna look like as teh tigers go flyin by...


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## Rebel Yell

I know they're not cheerleaders, but don't forget the Cowgirls.......






Here's one repping THE Ohio State....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

LanierSpots said:


> Certainly give some props to this UGA girl...



That girl could eat corn on the cob through chicken wire.


----------



## brownceluse

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> That girl could eat corn on the cob through chicken wire.



Hater!!!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe

RipperIII said:


> God bless you Les!



I must say NIIIIIIIIIIIICE !!!!


----------



## DSGB

Rebel Yell said:


> Here's one repping THE Ohio State....



Isn't that Casey Anthony?


----------



## Les Miles

DSGB said:


> Isn't that Casey Anthony?



Thread killer....


----------



## GAranger1403

The one dependable thing in my life, a constant producer of joy, this thread.


----------



## Rebel Yell

DSGB said:


> Isn't that Casey Anthony?



Yep.  USC has OJ, TOSU has Casey Anthony.


----------



## DSGB

Les Miles said:


> Thread killer....



Hey, I didn't post it! 

Let's get this back on topic......


----------



## Les Miles

DSGB said:


> Hey, I didn't post it!
> 
> Let's get this back on topic......



She sho' is bendy for a leprechaun lover


----------



## Les Miles

In celebration of my Saints 

Who Dat!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Les Miles said:


> She sho' is bendy for a leprechaun lover



I think she needs to come take some hooli hoop lessons at the Cafe' 356.


----------



## Les Miles

In celebration of tomorrow's SEC title game and the end of LSU's perfect regular season, I present you the LSU Golden Girls...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Good Lawd Almighty Les, that's the ugliest herd of wimmens I've eva seen???

Not to mention you BLEW up the whole dang page.

Hope your team plays better tomorrow than your cheerleaders look.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> That girl could eat corn on the cob through chicken wire.



Sure that's not a guy???  I mean, looks like something is missing.


----------



## Les Miles

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Lawd Almighty Les, that's the ugliest herd of wimmens I've eva seen???
> 
> Not to mention you BLEW up the whole dang page.
> 
> Hope your team plays better tomorrow than your cheerleaders look.



At least they can ride their four-wheelers without taking a tumble...


----------



## boneboy96

my 1st thought was there isn't one in the bunch that isn't at least 30 years old.  Up until they were in their tshirts and sweats.  Good lord they be some homely girls when they are all dressed in their lkittle outfits.   Bring on the Oregon Ducks Cheerleaders!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I sure am glad my eyes have settled down from being dilated this afternoon.   They better be able to dance because they have faces only a mother could love.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Come on boys the other "new" thread ain't living up to the hype......


----------



## Les Miles

Too many nice pics to post: http://collegecheerheaven.blogspot.com/


----------



## Matthew6

Bump.


----------



## Cleburne

The cheerleaders is my favorite team.


----------



## Les Miles

Cleburne said:


> The cheerleaders is my favorite team.



Here's one for you from Florida International


----------



## RipperIII

Les,...looks like she's pointing to your short comings...
ROLL TIDE


----------



## Les Miles

RipperIII said:


> Les,...looks like she's pointing to your short comings...
> ROLL TIDE



I have no shortcomings. I am perfect. Just ask David Mills.


----------



## Silver Britches

I would crawl 20 miles across a desert, in 150° heat, wearing a PVC rain suit, just to hear her poot over a walkie-talkie!



Les Miles said:


> Here's one for you from Florida International


----------



## Les Miles

About time to bump this thread up for the upcoming season. 

Everyone loves those California girls...


----------



## Silver Britches

NOW WHY DID YOU HAVE TO GO AND BUMP THIS THREAD?!!!??!?!?!?!?!?! I COME ON HERE TO TALK SPORTS AND TALK SMACK! NOW, YOU HAD TO GO AND DO THIS! I GET SIDETRACKED OVER STUFF LIKE THIS, YOU IDJIT! 

Mkay, since you just HAD TO DO IT, I'll gladly contribute.

For all my GON brothers 








This one below is especially for you Less


----------



## Matthew6

Goodun silver.


----------



## Sweetwater

That was more wrong than Hillary Clinton in a sundress.


----------



## Nastytater

Good Lawd...My eye's have been burnt bad enough today using the torch...Now this!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Silver Britches said:


> This one below is especially for you Less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]


----------



## Sweetwater




----------



## Sweetwater




----------



## Seth carter




----------



## Les Miles

Seth carter said:


> I know were im going to college



Where you going Seth? Oregon or Boise State?


----------



## biggdogg

since the topic of Oregons cheerleaders was brung up....

see post #39

you're welcome


----------



## JLeodhas

Dang good thread, love those cheerleaders.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Seth carter said:


>






Those gals look like they've been naughty and need a Quack spankin . . .


----------



## egomaniac247

Sweetwater said:


>





Look at the guy on the right in the background of this picture hahaha.  He's either taking in an eyeful or sleeping

(or praying for these scandalous harlots!)


----------



## chadair

ekim22 said:


> Look at the guy on the right in the background of this picture hahaha.  He's either taking in an eyeful or sleeping
> 
> (or praying for these scandalous harlots!)


Im not allowed to post it here, but if u noticed ANY guy in that pic, u need help!!!


----------



## chadair

Hooked On Quack said:


> Those gals look like they've been naughty and need a Quack spankin . . .



I heard Emusmackers been naughty??


----------



## Hooked On Quack

chadair said:


> Im not allowed to post it here, but if u noticed ANY guy in that pic, u need help!!!











chadair said:


> I heard Emusmackers been naughty??





He only calls me if he needs a local scouting report . . .


----------



## egomaniac247

ekim22 said:


> Look at the guy on the right in the background of this picture hahaha.  He's either taking in an eyeful or sleeping
> 
> (or praying for these scandalous harlots!)



Hey, after the 3rd hour I noticed him.


----------



## biggdogg

there's a guy in that pic?


----------



## comallard

If you scroll through only looking at pics, you notice how many folks are banned that posted in this thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Preseason bump.

My Goodness!


----------



## Matthew6

BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> Go ducks..............


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

SpotandStalk said:


> Preseason bump.
> 
> My Goodness!



It is time!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Repost for the one we lost! Just for you, bro! We're thinking of you!


----------



## Matthew6

Bump.


----------



## srb

Same here ,shim needs a new dew!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Nice benefit of Oregon playing in the NC game


----------



## one_shot

Quote:
Originally Posted by chadair View Post 
Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach?? 

Must be Dr. Rembrandt's work, because he created a masterpiece!


----------



## chadair

one_shot said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by chadair View Post
> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??
> 
> Must be Dr. Rembrandt's work, because he created a masterpiece!



best picture ever!!


----------



## oops1

Umm.. I got nothin appropriate to contribute. Sorry


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

one_shot said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by chadair View Post
> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??
> 
> Must be Dr. Rembrandt's work, because he created a masterpiece!



Hubba Bubba


----------



## CamoDawg85

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyy. How in the world did I ever let this thread slip through the crack....thank you for the bump!


----------



## Big7

Notice anything other than the hawtness..

Clue: Not something that's there, it's something that's missing.


----------



## Big7

one_shot said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by chadair View Post
> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??
> 
> Must be Dr. Rembrandt's work, because he created a masterpiece!



No.... An LA Plastic Surgeon "created" that masterpiece

Mighty fine "work", may I add. Wonder if he would take on an apprentice?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Big7 said:


> No.... An LA Plastic Surgeon "created" that masterpiece
> 
> Mighty fine "work", may I add. Wonder if he would take on an apprentice?



Apprentice? I'd pay him just to let me sweep the floors in his workshop


----------



## gacowboy

So who's ready for some football ???


----------



## SpotandStalk

one_shot said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by chadair View Post
> Oregon cheerleaders have no choice. have u seen their coach??
> 
> Must be Dr. Rembrandt's work, because he created a masterpiece!




Lawd have mercy.


----------



## SpotandStalk

HW Jr holding up Aaron Murray


----------



## blood on the ground

And not 1 picture of a dead animal!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Silver Britches said:


> Repost for the one we lost! Just for you, bro! We're thinking of you!





blood on the ground said:


> And not 1 picture of a dead animal!


----------



## SpotandStalk

I'll just leave this right here......


----------



## Silver Britches

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 881410
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this right here......



Should have left a magnifying glass with it! All I see is a postage stamp.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 881410
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this right here......



Does the novel "Scarlett Letter" ring a bell?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Silver Britches said:


> Should have left a magnifying glass with it! All I see is a postage stamp.



Put your dadgum spectacles on


----------



## GA native

best thread _ever._


----------



## JustUs4All

GA native so excited he couldn't hold the camera steady.


----------



## GA native

JustUs4All said:


> GA native so excited he couldn't hold the camera steady.



Your first Dawg Walk, and a cheap cameraphone will do that.


----------



## GA native

better res.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Her you go Silver


----------



## Matthew6

GA native said:


> better res.



nice work native.


----------



## PappyHoel

Looks like kids to me.


----------



## SpotandStalk

PappyHoel said:


> Looks like kids to me.



You know the old saying 














Ah nevermind.


----------



## 308-MIKE

Silver Britches said:


> NOW WHY DID YOU HAVE TO GO AND BUMP THIS THREAD?!!!??!?!?!?!?!?! I COME ON HERE TO TALK SPORTS AND TALK SMACK! NOW, YOU HAD TO GO AND DO THIS! I GET SIDETRACKED OVER STUFF LIKE THIS, YOU IDJIT!
> 
> Mkay, since you just HAD TO DO IT, I'll gladly contribute.
> 
> For all my GON brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one below is especially for you Less



that has to be james carville


----------



## Silver Britches

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 881501
> 
> 
> Her you go Silver



Dang! What you feeding that poor girl, bird seed? 

This still my fav.


----------

